# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met UMC St Radboud

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
UMC St Radboud
Geert Grooteplein-Zuid 10
Nijmegen 

Bezoek de website van UMC St Radboud


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met UMC St Radboud.*

----------


## Wendy

Onlangs zijn we er voor mijn zoontje van 4 jaar naar de eerste hulp geweest. Hij had een opgezette buik en gaf al het drinken over wat we hem gaven. We waren daar heengetuurd door de huisartspost en bij de eerste hulp waren we rond 16.00 uur. Ondanks dat we steeds lang moesten wachten, werden we wel goed geholpen. De arts in opleiding had snel door wat er aan de hand was, maar dat moest met de arts overlegt worden en daar was het wachten op. Ze kwamen erachter dat mijn zoontje teveel urine in zijn blaas had. Dat komt vaker voor bij kinderen die niet willen plassen door pijn of ziekzijn. Dan hoopt het zich op en voelen ze niet meer dat ze moeten plassen. Uiteindelijk werd er met een cateter zijn urine uit zijn blaas gehaald. Wat was hij opgelucht, al deed de cateter indoen en uithalen pijn. Om 20.00 uur konden we naar huis. Het duurde dus al me al lang, maar de hulp zelf voelde goed aan.

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb zekers ook hele goede ervaringen met dit ziekenhuis. Zowel voor mezelf, als voor anderen uit mijn omgeving.
Ik heb daar mijn operatie's aan de heup gehad, en zowel de artsen als de verpleging daar, is in 1 woord FANTASTISCH te noemen. Afgelopen jaar heb ik daar nog een second opinion gehad, en ook dit keer ben ik daar geweldig behandeld. Mijn broer is er dit jaar geopereerd aan een hernia, en ook hij is zeer te spreken over dit ziekenhuis. Wat mij betreft is dit een super ziekenhuis!!!

knuf
Déy

----------


## marionluchtballon

Een absoluut topziekenhuis. Mijn man heeft hier onlangs 10 dagen geleden een zware operatie ondergaan en we zijn van a tot z geweldig ondersteund, geholpen en verzorgd. Ikzelf heb gelogeerd in het Radbouthotel en ook daar was het Prima! Lieve gastvrouwen en heer, verzorgd, klein maar zeer kompleet kamertje en heerlijk bed. Het is dat het nogal ver is van onze woonplaats, maar wat ons betreft niets anders meer. Ze verdienen in alle opzichten een tien!!

Groetjes Marion

----------


## lottepoppie

Ik heb na een zware operatie 5 dagen in het Radboud gelegen op de SSU. (short stay unit) Het voelde voor mij zo alsof elke patiënt er een teveel was. Mijn moeder heeft mij ook vaak moeten wassen en zelfs mijn bed verschoont omdat de verpleging het daar gewoon niet deed. Ik wil nooit meer op die afdeling liggen!!

----------


## ikke64

Mijn schoonmoeder (84 jaar) zou in de radboud een nieuwe hartklep krijgen. Door een verbod van de overheid gaat dit echter niet door en komt ze mogelijk bij 1 van de 5 ziekenhuizen die het nog wel mogen doen op een wachtlijst te staan. De radboud heeft nu wel een kortgeding gewonnen. Hopelijk is zij toch 1 van de 7 die nog behandeld mogen worden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## EmkeDeGraaf

Een vriendin van mij moest in dit ziekenhuis een gynaecologische operatie ondergaan, omdat haar endeldarm verzakt was. De professor vertelde haar dat hij een matje ging gebruiken tijdens deze ingreep. Mijn vriendin had geen goed gevoel bij kunststof in haar lijf en vroeg de man of dat nodig was, een matje. Dat was zéker nodig vertelde de professor haar, i.v.m. de kans op recidive. Mijn vriendin vroeg of haar darm niet opgehangen kon worden. "Veel te ingrijpend!" antwoordde de professor. Behalve een baarmoederverwijdering, een TVT bandje en een achterwandplastiek kreeg zij van de professor dus ook een matje. Het "matje"heeft haar leven veranderd. Ze is nooit meer een dag zonder pijn geweest en haar endeldarm ... is nog steeds verzakt, alleen nu gefixeerd áchter het matje. 

De colorectale collega van de gynaecoloog die het matje plaatste zei later dat zijn collega het matje nooit had mogen plaatsen, want mijn vriendin haar darm was geinvagineerd. Een invaginatie maak je alleen maar erger door de bekkenbodem te "liften" m.b.v. zo'n matje. Wat had moeten gebeuren was, volgens deze colllega, …. de darm ophangen (precies dat wat mijn vriendin nog voor de ingreep aan de gynaecoloog had gevraagd).

Een gynaecologe van een ander ziekenhuis, waar ze kwam voor een opinie, zei dat ZIJ om te beginnen alleen de baarmoeder er uit gehaald zou hebben. Als die eruit is heb je kans dat de zaken er "anders" (lees: beter) bij gaan hangen. Mocht dat niet gebeuren dan kun je altijd nog trachten de verzakking operatief te verhelpen.

Mijn vriendin heeft na het plaatsen van het matje nog drie herstelingrepen gehad en twee ingrepen om haar darm van binnenuit in te korten. Zij heeft nooit meer kunnen werken, op een zadel kunnen zitten, kunnen sporten, zij heeft moeite met wandelen, bukken, de huishouding doen, kan niet meer ver op vakantie (terwijl zij een globetrotter was) en zitten lukt niet meer op iedere stoel . Seks is onmogelijk geworden. Haar leven is een pijnlijk (letterlijk en figuurlijk) drama.

Een jaar na de ingreep bleek dat de ingreep in het Radboud ziekenhuis op het moment dat mijn vriendin onder het mes ging, nog een proef was waar proefpersonen voor gevraagd werden. Dat heeft de professor haar NIET verteld. Hij heeft haar eigenlijk NIETS verteld, ook niet toen zij vroeg naar de mogelijke complicaties. Eén complicatie noemde hij, maar dat was eenvoudig te verhelpen. 
Mijn vriendin zou zich nooit lenen voor experimentele chirurgie (behalve bij een levensbedreigende aandoening) en zou, als de arts haar op de hoogte gesteld zou hebben van andere bestaande mogelijkheden om haar verzakking te verhelpen, zeker gekozen hebben voor de conventionele methode. Volgens de WGBO had de man haar op de hoogte moeten stellen van andere mogelijke methoden om de verzakking te lijf te gaan. Hij heeft zich dus niet eens aan de Wet gehouden...

----------


## Sven Nimwegen

Kwaliteit in dit ziekenhuis verschilt heel erg per afdeling.

----------

